# Agent Juan José Burgos-Vélez



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers

*Puerto Rico Police Department*
*Puerto Rico*
End of Watch: Thursday, December 7, 2006
Biographical Info
*Age:* 36
*Tour of Duty:* 13 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, December 7, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Agent Juan Burgos-Vélez was shot and killed after he and several officers went to investigate the sounds of gunfire coming from a neighborhood near the police station. Because he was just reporting for his shift, he had not yet put on all of his equipment, including his bullet proof vest.

When the officers arrived at the scene, they encountered a gang from a different neighborhood who were attempting to take over drug dealing in the neighborhood. The two gangs were facing off when the officers intervened.

As the officers attempted to disarm the two groups, shots were fired and Agent Burgos-Vélez was struck in the torso. He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his wound a short time later.

Agent Burgos-Vélez had served with the Puerto Rico Police Department for 13 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.
Agency Contact Information
Puerto Rico Police Department
PO Box 70166
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 792-1234

_*Please contact the Puerto Rico Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

R. I. P.


----------

